# does it have to be classical ?



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

i dont know who else to ask for critique 

i might be getting a car and i figured maybe using my classical skills to write modern stuff may be a good way to get girls/money, i can play my cd in the car etc. i tried to make the music " sexy " think x rated movie crossed with national geographic

whenever i compose i get like 1:30 into it and dont know what to do, i guess it comes down to " how do i write a chorus / verse / break " call it what you want, but like vivaldi does in the four seasons. do i just yank on the ebreak and pull a 180 with the song and stick some tempo change in, i think i have a fugual tendancy to just flow from one idea to the next.

What do you suggest doing to mix it up and make an idea a song?

ps. make sure to listen with good speakers or headphones
thanks a ton guys, hopefully posting here is ok


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

A storm has come to the Today's Composers forum on Talk Classical, and his name is "Johnfkingmatrix."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you making those sounds with your mouth?


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> A storm has come to the Today's Composers forum on Talk Classical, and his name is "Johnfkingmatrix."


thanks guys !

no not with my mouth, a program lol. any suggestions on song structure?
oh you mean the growling noises? i actually sampled from some of my moms DVDs and turned it into a midi file


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Liked Here comes Megabear. Sounds a bit like New Order. With dance music like that there is no need to critique. It's catchy, and funky, which is all it needs to be . Just do whatever the execs say, not like they really know any better.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's good, but I felt the intro was a little long on the first one.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> i dont know who else to ask for critique
> 
> i might be getting a car and i figured maybe using my classical skills to write modern stuff may be a good way to get girls/money, i can play my cd in the car etc. i tried to make the music " sexy " think x rated movie crossed with national geographic


Well, classical it ain't, but I think you're going to need to spray on some girl repellent, or you'll get completely swamped.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Well, classical it ain't, but I think you're going to need to spray on some girl repellent, or you'll get completely swamped.


:lol: haha :lol:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> whenever i compose i get like 1:30 into it and dont know what to do,...What do you suggest doing to mix it up and make an idea a song?


You are the one telling the story. What happens next? Write it down.


----------

